# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  Foto do João Ribeiro na Reefkeeping deste mês

## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá:  

Pode parecer mentira, mas é verdade.

Mais uma vez uma foto do meu aquario esta presente na página de entrada da Reefkeeping deste mês.

Mai uma vez, obrigado ao João Ribeiro por ter conseguido mais uma foto do meu aquario estar presente nesta reputada revista.

----------


## David Lemos

Nao é para postar a toa e acabar por nao dizer nada de jeito mas...............................................  ..........................
que dizer........... nao ha palavras :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:  
parabens ao dono do aqua e ao grande fotografo :Pracima:  
Abraços



PS: e ate novembro :SbOk3:

----------


## Mario Murta

Parabéns, de facto está uma foto excelente

Mário

----------

